
Show HN: Hire A Jerk – Pay us to be jerks to you if you don't finish your tasks - mcrittenden
https://hireajerk.wordpress.com/
======
mcrittenden
OP here. This is just a simple Wordpress landing page to gauge interest.

Any thoughts on this service? I can't decide if it's a terrible jokey idea or
something that may actually be helpful for people.

~~~
iraldir
Seen 100 times here and elsewhere, for various price (usually quite smaller
than this), I don't think any of them ever took off, mostly because people
refuse to pay for such a service. While ultimately, when you pay (way more)
for a personal trainer, it's the same thing, it's more defundable
psychologically. This is like asking people they are lazy fucks who need to
spend 50$ to be reminded / forced to do stuff.

